# Worship Services in Calvin's Geneva



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 24, 2012)

Worship in Calvin’s Geneva « Mountains and Magnolias


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 24, 2012)

No Call to Worship at EPC? Or OT/NT readings?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 24, 2012)

The order of worship was for the main morning service in Geneva.


----------

